# ideas for hideouts!!!!!!& pouch/bedding idea



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

i thought of new ideas for hide aways, and puoches/bedding, 
for a hideaway, the fridge packs of pop, ya know the convient ones so the pop is at ur finger tips, or the boxes that garbage bags come in?????
And for the pouch, if u have an old pull over hoodie, u could cut the pocket out, and u might have to alter it a bit,depending on hedgie size, and it might work better for smaller hedgies,or u could shred it and use it as bedding, do u think these would work?????


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Those could definitely work. I actually cut up a cereal box and taped it together to form a castle kind of house for mine (I lined it with fleece on the bottom for a comfy sleeping area). I don't know about the boxes for garbage bags, they seem too small. But the cardboard soda container would be fine (cut off any sharp edges).
As for the hoodie pocket, as long as it was big enough, you sewed it up properly, and there were no loose threads to get legs caught in, it might work. It would take some experimentation, though.


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

just the ideas of a -come -spring -hedgie owner or for the garbage bag box, u could cut the whole front off, and make it a hide away that way, or after that, cut a hole in the side, and u could make it a hideout that way? Srry sometimes i can be hard to understand :roll:


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

The garbage bag boxes I'm used to are usually really narrow, which would make it hard for a hedgie to squeeze in there even with a side cut off. If you mean like a bulk box that's bigger than the typical kind you get at the store, that might be okay. I just don't know how big of a box exactly you're talking about because most are pretty narrow/small in my experience (about the width of a typical cereal box is what I'm thinking of, and that would be too narrow). 

You should definitely feel free to get creative, though. Like I said, I cut apart a cereal box then used duct tape to piece it together to make a bigger castle/house sleeping area for my hedgie. As long as you use common sense and it's hedgie safe with nothing that can cut or harm the hedgie, it should be fine.


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

if not then maybe just for babies :?: or maybe the pocket, u could cut it up and use it for bedding in the igloo, or put it in a burrow box


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

****hammock idea**** cut the hoodie pocket at top seam, and hang it and its a hammock yay me lol


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

be carefull with cut hoodies...they tend to fray alot and all cut edges would need to be hemmed for safety


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I made one out of an old plastic cat sand container. I cut the top off and cut out a little door then sanded the edges and voila!


----------



## Katty (Jan 17, 2009)

What I did for my hedgie's hideout/bed; I had an old fleece beanie hat i stopped wearing. it was a gryffindor one (ha ha)
so i combined the t-shirt idea (to get him to recognize my smell) and a hideout idea, with the hat. and he won't sleep anywhere else except that gryffindor hat. and it'll last him a long time too. i thought it was pretty nifty


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

awww thats soooo cute, (i think we know who **** be rooting for in a quittage match)lol
im soo excited i have sooo many ideas for my hedgie im gettin in april, so im ganno start settin up the cage soon, n ill post pics to see wat u all think!!!!!!


----------

